# Noisy mud motors



## welderguy

Im sorry if I make all you mud motor lovers mad but those cottonpickers are WAY too loud.I know they are the best thing for getting into the hard to get to places but MAN!! cant they make them quieter?It sounds like the worlds coming to an end when those things come by you.I can only imagine what the ducks are thinking.Somebody give me an amen.


----------



## RAYM

Amen, you can hear them for an hour after they pass to! But I still want one for some reason


----------



## carolinaboy

I run one and it's loud, but not as loud as some if those that guys soup up. They do make a quiet muffler that reduces the noise, and you can hook up a flexible hose and dump the exhaust underwater. The only thing Is that the noise makes scouting alot harder. A lot more walking and indirect routs, but they are nice for getting to the hole.


----------



## GACarpMAN

I love mine sounding like a Harley on steroids... Mud Buddy 7000HD here... The ducks don't seem to mind, maybe cause it's off while we hunt...


----------



## CootCartel

Mine isn't to loud, but I will need a new muffler before long.


----------



## Barroll

It's the nature of the beast. It's a air cooled v twin. You can never get them that quiet. But at least it's not an airboat....  My stock gtr is much quieter than my last hopped up Mudbuddy.


----------



## Core Lokt

Yes they are loud but, they sure make it easy getting to the spot. There is a motor hp restriction on the lake so it could be worse I guess.  

I had to buy one this yr just so I could hunt local waters. An outboard won't cut it this yr for me.


----------



## JMB

Mine is on the medium scale. It's a 27hp mudbuddy lt   It's stock so it's about as loud as a lawn mower. I can def tell when a mud motor is coming vs a regular outboard; but where I usually go, only a surface drive can get ya there so it's pretty easy to tell


----------



## vrooom

Mines loud and I don't care


----------



## GSURugger

vrooom said:


> Mines loud and I don't care



You rebel


----------



## Gaducker

vrooom said:


> Mines loud and I don't care



Mines very loud and I don't care either.


----------



## welderguy

ha.Yall must be the equivalent of a motorcycle gang,only its on water.haha


----------



## Gaducker

You get 8 or 10 of em runnin the the river it sounds like a Vietnam era helicopter comin atcha.


----------



## Gaducker

welderguy said:


> Im sorry if I make all you mud motor lovers mad but those cottonpickers are WAY too loud.I know they are the best thing for getting into the hard to get to places but MAN!! cant they make them quieter?It sounds like the worlds coming to an end when those things come by you.I can only imagine what the ducks are thinking.Somebody give me an amen.



Get you some ear plugs cause I know I use em on long runs.


----------



## dillakilla12

Mines pretty dang loud with the baffle out, I can tolerate it with it in though. I love it!


----------



## welderguy

I bet if yall put your good-ole-boy heads togethet yall could invent some way to make them a LOT quieter.who knows,you might even make a ton of money.just saying


----------



## dillakilla12

Saw this on MMT, pretty cool way to get the exhaust to dump under water


----------



## Alan D.

my 23 wasn't very loud at all with the stock exhaust, with my BPS it's pretty stinkin loud. Stock or modded I still run em with ear plugs on the way to the blind or between fishing holes.


----------



## Gaducker

I own a muffin shop and this is how I do it, whisper quiet as long as that pipe is under water and pretty quiet up on plane,  But this is just used during huntin season.
It comes off from feb to nov.


----------



## GSURugger

What kind of muffins?


----------



## dillakilla12

If I could find a stock exhaust for a 23 I would fab something up, that looks pretty good Gaducker


----------



## JamHunts

I guess we do know the muffin man


----------



## GSURugger

lol


----------



## Gaducker

GSURugger said:


> What kind of muffins?



The loud kind, The quiet kind and the in between kind.  Those are the only three I know of.


----------



## vrooom

That thing doesn't vibrate and crack?


----------



## Gaducker

vrooom said:


> That thing doesn't vibrate and crack?





I have been building them things for 6 years and I have worked through all that,  Yes when I first started they would but I got it all figured out now.


----------



## CootCartel

Muffin man... Very funny!!


----------



## FOD

I know about quiet muffins,but loud muffins are new to me.
And I believe if I had to wear ear plugs while I ran my boat I'd re-evaluate the usefulness of said motor.


----------



## Gaducker

FOD said:


> I know about quiet muffins,but loud muffins are new to me.
> And I believe if I had to wear ear plugs while I ran my boat I'd re-evaluate the usefulness of said motor.



I don't have to wear ear plugs when we are huntin either but I do, I keep a 1/2 gallon container full of foam ear plugs in the boat all the time so there always available for who ever wants a pair.   Its undeniable how useful an airboat is in the marsh but you WANT some hearing protection when running those...


----------



## capt stan

I have a stock 23 longtail. people tell me all the time its a lot quieter then they thought it would be..


----------



## MudDucker

You are carrying around the perfect solution that God gave you.  You have two hands and two ears.  That means you have 10 choices (5 each side) for which finger best fit your ear on that side of your head.  Don't thank me, I am glad to be of service!


----------



## welderguy

Uuuuh?  I be dont be know be?


----------



## little rascal

*I think*

a Mudmotor sounds absolutely beautiful! It is music to my ears, plus when you hear one coming it puts sitting duck's in the air.
It is a lot quieter than a couple idiots with an outboard stuck on a mudbar/sandbar, when you hear that, duck's leave the area, wouldn't you?


----------



## nickf11

Here's my mud motor....
4 stroke merc is quiet as a mouse. I've even talked on the phone while on plane before... Beat the crap out of it every year. Replace or repair the prop and the screens and still runs like a champ... and when I need to, I get out and push. Takes longer to get certain places but I still get there, and make A LOT less noise...


----------



## huntchesies

If you like to get in the tough places then you'll want the mud motor.  If you don't like the noise then you must not like to get to the awesome spots.  We went through literally 2 inches of water the other day.


----------



## Barroll

Where I hunt is a several mile ride out into a bay that is anywhere between 2 ft to 2 inches deep. Airboats are prohibited. If it wasn't for a mudmotor you would not be able to hunt it. So for some people options are limited.


----------



## dillakilla12

It would be hard for me to go back to an outboard for hunting, I can get into some pretty cool places with my rig I have right now! Loud or not, they are legit for hunting.


----------



## vrooom

My exhaust is being gutted this week. Guess what that means?  Louder. Still don't care.


----------



## stuckonquack

I was talking with a DNR officer and they are in motion to put a stop to mud motors on public water ways like have been done on air boats on the lakes, or put a decibel level in place.


----------



## king killer delete

*That will break some hearts*



stuckonquack said:


> I was talking with a DNR officer and they are in motion to put a stop to mud motors on public water ways like have been done on air boats on the lakes, or put a decibel level in place.


 I would not put it past them.


----------



## vrooom

stuckonquack said:


> I was talking with a DNR officer and they are in motion to put a stop to mud motors on public water ways like have been done on air boats on the lakes, or put a decibel level in place.



Won't happen


----------



## JamHunts

A rather pointless idea. They gonna ban half the boats on Lanier as well? They are alot louder than the lawnmower motor boats.


----------



## dillakilla12

stuckonquack said:


> I was talking with a DNR officer and they are in motion to put a stop to mud motors on public water ways like have been done on air boats on the lakes, or put a decibel level in place.



Thanks Obama.


----------



## little rascal

*dnr, yeah right!*

Is that gonna end up like the, any outboard modifications after 1998 per EPA, you will be fined. Bassboat motors are still getting modded and exhaust tuners all which are illegal. Where's the lake police??


----------



## little rascal

*2 kinds of people*

in this world. Those who have mudmotors and those who wish they had mudmotors!


----------



## Mud runner

Not loud at all......


----------



## king killer delete

Just a heads up somebody has a mud motor for sale in the tellnsell a local sale paper here in Savannah for 1000 bucks. Somebody might want to check it out. It is not me. Just thought you mud motor folks might wana know.


----------



## dillakilla12

Killer Elite does that ad have a phone number or anything? If so could you shoot me a message with it? Thanks


----------



## king killer delete

*pm*



dillakilla12 said:


> Killer Elite does that ad have a phone number or anything? If so could you shoot me a message with it? Thanks


you 2 moro


----------



## king killer delete

*pm*



dillakilla12 said:


> Killer Elite does that ad have a phone number or anything? If so could you shoot me a message with it? Thanks


yon the way


----------



## grouper throat

I guess I never thought about them being loud. Then again, we have alot of airboats around using big motors and uncapped headers. Now those are loud!


----------



## king killer delete

vrooom said:


> Won't happen


They said that about lead shot.


----------

